# No more web based phone apps



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I have been relying on Fongo for years because when I travel internationally, I could still contact institutions and businesses in North America using their 1-800 numbers during emergencies. I doubt those type of businesses (banks, insurance, cruiselines, etc) have WhatsApp.

But it appears that Fongo no longer works outside of North America (not sure about the USA) even when I tested it out by calling another Fongo user who is currently in Hong Kong.

So I did a quick search in Google playstore and it looks like a lot of 1-stars have recently been placed on a lot of these apps.

Google's gmail had also removed its phone feature. And I'm not even sure Skype is available for casual users for what I intend.

Sigh. 

But I'm keeping my Fongo because it lets my mother and I call each other without long distance charges.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Skype works fine, as do these other apps.
They aren't "web based".

It might just be that China Blocks it. They block a LOT of stuff.

What other countries did you test?


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> Skype works fine, as do these other apps.
> They aren't "web based".
> 
> It might just be that China Blocks it. They block a LOT of stuff.
> ...


It could be that China did block it from HK. I was recently in Portugal but never occurred to me to test it there. I wonder if it will work in Thailand.


----------

